# AA-powered battery pack with USB port for output?



## Cyclops942 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm looking for an easily-refilled charger for those lovely devices we all have that use USB cables for their power input. Energizer has several out for various cell phones, but I've never found one with a (full-size) USB connector. I've checked the Energizer site, and they have external rechargeable battery packs for the iPhone 3G, but that is neither multi-purpose nor good for multiple uses when away from a power source for long periods of time.

I want to be able to have a small, portable power source to recharge my iPhone, and nobody seems to have one. 

Rechargeable packs are not acceptable. I want to be able to pop fresh AA cells in the pack and go. I do not want to be tied to a sunny location, the sun itself, or my vehicle's 12V DC power supply.

Is there such a critter available, and I'm just not finding it?


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.eneloop.info/products/mobile-booster/kbc-e1s.html

FYI if you don't already know it, the iphone requires pin 1 as ground and pin 4 as 5V as any other device, but it also requires 2V at pin 2 and 2.8V at pin 3. I only point that out because if you decide to go with a no name device from ebay or something it may not work with your iphone.

For instance, I bought one from DX that is a box that holds 4 series AA batteries, a on/off switch, and a female USB cord. It was advertised as a USB charger, but it doesn't contain any electronics whatsoever!


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 19, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## MarioJP (Oct 20, 2011)

there's even a better one that uses 4AA

http://www.tekkeon.com/products-tekcharge1550.html

Very handy and works very well 800mA from USB


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 20, 2011)

I gotta tell ya, the Amazon reviews do not inspire confidence in the Tekkeon.

Unfortunately the Sanyo model I mention doesn't seem available anywhere. Maybe the Christmas season will bring something new to Costco. I am in the market for a mobile booster too, I have the Duracell Instant model with the 1150 mAh lithium, but it's a tad small to get through the day.


----------



## shadowjk (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a Tekkeon MP1550. On 4 fresh eneloops it puts out over 1A @ 5V. Mine came with +5V/GND connected and datalines floating. 

My phone conforms to the USB Charging Specification, which requires "dumb chargers" to identify themselves by having D+/D- shorted to eachother with a maximum resistance of 200Ohm (or was it 200k?), so I opened it up and added a blob of solder on the D+ D- bridging them.


----------



## MarioJP (Oct 20, 2011)

Despite what the reviews says its mainly because some of their phones won't charge but in reality like the above poster has mentioned. Short the the D+ D- to avoid this problem all together or you could buy a charge only cable with the D+ D- shorted already. On other reviews there is this one guy that wants to use it to charge his ipad thus exceeding the max amperage. All and All it is one the best AA boaster compared to what I used previously. 2 AA versions isn't going to give you much of a boast.

Most of the time this shouldn't be a problem with most devices and should work with included cable that comes with the device.

Another booster which is lithium ion based has a whopping 11000mAh capacity

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZBZ64Q/?tag=cpf0b6-20

If on a budget they do have the 5000mAh one. but dam 11000 might be an overkill and wonder what is the life cycle.

But if you prefer AA the tekkeon is the one in my opinion.


----------



## MorePower (Oct 20, 2011)

Make your own!

http://www.makershed.com/product_p/mkad2b.htm


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a 4x AA USB power source I use for charging my iPhone, ebook reader etc. It is a Noma brand I got at a Canadian tire for about $10. Has indicator LEDs for charge level and works with eneloops and alkalines.

Check out minty boost at adafruit.com if you want to DIY


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2011)

interestingly Apple products uses the data pin voltages to govern their own charge rate. With a couple trim pot dividers, iphone will charge at a comfortable 500ma when pin 2 and 3 are both 2V, (R1: 62K, R2:39K) but once pin 2's voltage is raised to about 2.7V, the current charge flies up to 1A. Play at your own risk. 

I'm building my own as we speak, only it will use 8AA Eneloops and a high efficiency DC-DC converter.
like this fella: http://www.murata-ps.com/data/power/oki-78sr.pdf
With a typical efficiency of 90% [well cooled] I can churn out 7.5W of USB and my battery pack will see about 900ma drain on it. Since Eneloop AA's have a 2000mah typical capacity, it should be no problem for them to give me at least an hour if not an hour and a half to charge whatever I need to charge before I need to plug in the hobby charger. If it weren't for the cost I'd consider Li-po


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 21, 2011)

The 2AA one on DX works with my iPhone 4. They also have a 3AA one identical to the 2AA one.

Jeff


----------



## borrower (Oct 21, 2011)

I have one that appears identical to DX SKU 35497. It works, though it seems to parasitically drain batteries while not in use. But for about 5 bucks, it's okay.


----------



## bp_968 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've used the tekken unit to great effect for years. I also found a 4p1s 18650 and a 2p2s 18650 unit on eBay for 20$ I picked up and am waiting to get in the mail. The lithium unit should have vastly longer life then the tekken with AAs .

The d+ d- trick is a must do btw. I just cut up a spare cable.


----------



## MarioJP (Oct 21, 2011)

Can anyone give a good reason to NOT get a mobile booster lithium ion based. The more I look at these boosters the more I am impressed. I mean up to 10,000mAh capacity really?? I like the swappable cell idea such as the Tekkeon. But with a power pack with that extreme amount of capacity who really wants to swap cells. Unless there is something I am missing.

What are the pros and cons.

Cheers


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 21, 2011)

Build quality will of course be an issue. If you invest a decent amount of money in a lithium charger with a built in pack is it going to have a reliable charging method? And, will it shut off without draining the cell too much, or will it drastically shorten the life of the lithium cell? I have been wanting to build my own either with commonly available RC packs and a buck circuit, or perhaps a single large li-co cell or even an LiFePO4 cell and boost circuit. One reason for considering LifePO4 is it would be more tolerant to over discharge, increased cycle life vs li-co and the availability of packs/single cells for RC. Rather than count on what may be an inferior charging method, I could use my hobby charger I already have.

Nickel based charger, IE AA charger. A lot of the same issues, build quality, final discharge voltage etc etc. Obvious advantage is you could carry extra cells and swap them out. Though, same could be said if you went for an 18650 type charger. 

Do you own a quality charger already for AA or 18650 or perhaps large prismatic cells? Do you also carry a flashlight every day? What battery does it use? I guess it's going to be a personal choice, but for myself I am leaning towards a lithium one. But if I was buying it for my mom, I would go AA.


----------



## ama230 (Oct 22, 2011)

You should check out the goal zero guide 10 adventure kit. It is 90 bucks but comes with a solar panel that will charge your phone in 1-2 hours, especially in az. Then the guide 10 mobile charger has an option to charge 4aa/aaa in as little as 2 hours via the sun using the pv panel. Also, you can just charge using the mini usb port. Then as you had wanted you can use any kind of 4aa/aaa batteries to just run for charging anything usb. It has a built in 5mm led that is most likely a cree 5mm which is handy but not super useful,but a nice feature. As to remember not to recharge alkies or carbon zinc batteries as these are proprietary batteries and should never be recharged no matter what others say. 

Then there is the guide 10 mobile kit which has a smaller panel but an updated pack that can supply 2amps out via usb.This is the same price as the adventure kit mentioned above. They are a great company with a great mission that sends some of the proceeds from each purchase to third world outreach.

Then there is just buying the guide 10 just by itself which is 40 bucks and definitely worth it. Then again for 50 bucks more you get four 2150-2200mah lsd batteries, a 7 watt mono-crystalline panel, usb to mini usb cable, super charge cable, 12v cable(which is very handy) and a aaa battery insert. The guide 10 mobile kit comes with all that minus the 12v since it is only a 3.5w panel but half the size.

The guide 10 adventure kit is the size of a 7" tablet and the guide 10 mobile kit is the size of a cd case. 

Then option 2 is look in to revolve electronics (xe mini plus or xe milo)as they have a lithium based battery but has all the bells and whistles you are looking for and is the most flexible. All green company and has changed the way I look at charging my electronics.

I have gone off course of your original request but feel that i would share a little secret that not a lot of others know. Then to reply to your request, just get the guide 10 pack as its great, then if you need to get a little more power out than 1amp, then get the guide 10 plus which is 50 bucks. Then again buying the kit is a way better deal as far as options and flexibility.

Hope this helps,
Eric Ramirez


----------



## Cyclops942 (Oct 30, 2011)

The point is not to charge AAs, or to use the sun to charge my iPhone.

The point is to use AAs to charge my iPhone. 

I have neither the tools nor the skills to make such a device.


----------



## RepProdigious (Oct 30, 2011)

Duracell CEF23!

Done.


----------



## VegasF6 (Oct 30, 2011)

Discontinued. out.


----------



## bp_968 (Oct 31, 2011)

bp_968 said:


> I've used the tekken unit to great effect for years. I also found a 4p1s 18650 and a 2p2s 18650 unit on eBay for 20$ I picked up and am waiting to get in the mail. The lithium unit should have vastly longer life then the tekken with AAs .
> 
> The d+ d- trick is a must do btw. I just cut up a spare cable.


 
I got my 2p2s 18650 unit. So far I have charged my evo 4g with extended 3500mah battery twice and a Samsung galaxy s (1500mah) once and it's still got juice left. It's great!


----------



## RepProdigious (Oct 31, 2011)

VegasF6 said:


> Discontinued. out.



Over here in the netherlands it has been very much back on the shelves for a couple months. Not just one store but ive seen it in quite a few different places so i doubt is some old dug up stock.....


----------



## Cyclops942 (Dec 19, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Over here in the netherlands it has been very much back on the shelves for a couple months. Not just one store but ive seen it in quite a few different places so i doubt is some old dug up stock.....



Doesn't seem to be available in the US. It's not listed on the Duracell website.


----------



## Illum (Dec 19, 2011)

Cyclops942 said:


> Doesn't seem to be available in the US. It's not listed on the Duracell website.



try Amazon


----------



## fivemega (Dec 19, 2011)

Cyclops942 said:


> The point is not to charge AAs, or to use the sun to charge my iPhone.
> 
> The point is to use AAs to charge my iPhone.
> 
> I have neither the tools nor the skills to make such a device.



*Just type USB Emergency AA Battery Charger in Ebay.*


----------



## MarioJP (Dec 19, 2011)

RepProdigious said:


> Duracell CEF23!
> 
> Done.



Hmm. Not really, the efficiency is poor and has a higher voltage cutoff. Does not really use up all the cells completely.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Question answered.

I found the iGo PowerXtender, which is available from the manufacturer here, and from several different vendors on the mega-site founded by Jeff Bezos here.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## wshyang (Jun 19, 2012)

VegasF6 said:


> http://www.eneloop.info/products/mobile-booster/kbc-e1s.html
> 
> FYI if you don't already know it, the iphone requires pin 1 as ground and pin 4 as 5V as any other device, but it also requires 2V at pin 2 and 2.8V at pin 3. I only point that out because if you decide to go with a no name device from ebay or something it may not work with your iphone.
> 
> For instance, I bought one from DX that is a box that holds 4 series AA batteries, a on/off switch, and a female USB cord. It was advertised as a USB charger, but it doesn't contain any electronics whatsoever!



I have this but it is mostly sitting on my desk not doing anything.

Does it last long enough for you to be of any use? I can't even get a 20% charge out of 2 batteries, so I am really puzzled what it is that I'm doing wrong.


----------



## kosPap (Jun 22, 2012)

I have made my own out of ebay items












The original switch was rewired to feed from either 2 or 3 batteries


----------



## Ualnosaj (Jun 26, 2012)

I have many, many USB boosters (ok I have a problem). I've only recently begun to test the efficiency.

For example, the "common" 2x18650 charger on eBay gives you about 3300mAH worth of juice when using 2x AW 3100mAh 18650 batteries (2860mAH @ 1.5A tested). The USB test is using a CBA III Pro discharing at 0.5A down to automatic cutoff. The booster/charger was only $10 and output about 4.7v constant.

Also tested a 4x18650 booster (again eBay ones) which are 4 in parallel. Used again 4xAW 3100mAh (battery tested at 2830mAH @ 1.5A). The voltage regulation is a little better at 4.8v. It gave a "whopping" 6800mAh of juice.

I have an old Noma (exactly like Tekkeon) which uses 4xAA up next for testing using 2400mAH Imedions.

Also JUST tested the Eneloop stick booster (KBC-D1). Uses 2xAA in series. Tried with fresh 2400mAh (2300mAh tested) Imedion and it managed 800mAh. What's more is the output is only 4.5-6v.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 26, 2012)

Cyclops942 said:


> Question answered.
> 
> I found the iGo PowerXtender, which is available from the manufacturer here, and from several different vendors on the mega-site founded by Jeff Bezos here.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's input.



FWIW, I have 3 sets of these iGo devices, both the AA-powered source and the AC-powered source. All of them have functioned well during extensive travels in the US & Europe. The AA-powered devices can use Ni-MH cells w/o problems. Note that a single charge on a discharged cell phone could drain a set of AA cells. 

The primary advantage for me is to avoid the many AC adapters and cables that I used to carry which were causing me and/or my baggage to be re-scanned at just about every airline gate in Germany. Some of the comments of the German security gate officials when they looked at the X-ray scan of my carry-on bag were less than "official"....


----------



## Shadowww (Jun 26, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> I have many, many USB boosters (ok I have a problem). I've only recently begun to test the efficiency.
> 
> For example, the "common" 2x18650 charger on eBay gives you about 3300mAH worth of juice when using 2x AW 3100mAh 18650 batteries (2860mAH @ 1.5A tested). The USB test is using a CBA III Pro discharing at 0.5A down to automatic cutoff. The booster/charger was only $10 and output about 4.7v constant.
> 
> ...



Are you sure about precision of your DMM? I have 4x18650 one from eBay (using it with 4x Panasonic NCR18650A, unprotected), and it puts out 5.2V under 0.5A load and 5.0V under 1A load.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Jun 26, 2012)

It's connected with a short wire directly to the CBA III Pro analyzer. 

Remember though we should be more suspect of the circuit in the $12 eBay power box 

However! I'll do a quick check against a known good USB power adapter and my Agilient DMM.

________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jun 26, 2012)

Before you buy an iGo... you may want to see this! 

http://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/133/Guide-10-Plus-Battery-Pack/6:2/


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 26, 2012)

REDLINEVUE said:


> Before you buy an iGo... you may want to see this!
> 
> http://www.goalzero.com/shop/p/133/Guide-10-Plus-Battery-Pack/6:2/



I was just going to post this product. I've been looking at foldable/rollable solar panels these past two days, so I've come across the Goal Zero kit. I think that they've increased the ouput, either on the panel, or the charger, to 1 amp, on the PLUS model, so make sure you understand the differences.

Ebay has these for $30-$40+, sans batteries, delivered, so you can save there. Says it'll charge 1-3 cell phones per pack/charge. Even comes with a built in LED array.

Chris


----------



## reppans (Jun 26, 2012)

I have both the iGo and the GZ G10+. They both work on an iPhone, the G10 can put about 10-15/20-25% in an iPad3/iPad2, and can be plugged into a computer USB that will charge the AAs too. But I EDC the iGo for its size.

As far as solar, also take a look at the Powerfilm 4xAA, it's 1/3 the size and weight of the GZ and 1/2 as efficient in perfect sunlight.... interestingly it is 2x as efficient in imperfect sunlight.


----------



## Chacho (Oct 11, 2013)

I am not sure I am quite getting it about AA powered USB chargers but I would think that it is not rocket science that all that is needed is 4 AA rechargeable batteries in a holder, yielding 4.8 volts out to a USB socket. That would charge any USB powered device requiring 5 volts. No electronics required.

I have actually found an AA battery holder that is switched, has a USB socket, is US$5.20, and ships for free. 

I have been scouring the internet for some weeks now, being very wary about the over priced baloney that is marketed for such a purpose.

This is probably just exactly what the OP was looking for when he started this thread last year.

Click Here >>> http://www.lusolarelectronics.com/4-aa-battery-holder-box-4859v-dc-usb-output-p-12.html


----------



## stp (Oct 11, 2013)

Chacho said:


> I am not sure I am quite getting it about AA powered USB chargers but I would think that it is not rocket science that all that is needed is 4 AA rechargeable batteries in a holder, yielding 4.8 volts out to a USB socket. That would charge any USB powered device requiring 5 volts. No electronics required.
> 
> I have actually found an AA battery holder that is switched, has a USB socket, is US$5.20, and ships for free.
> 
> ...



It will work for some people and in some cases. But without any regulation you risk that somebody will use it with alkalines and burn the device he wanted to charge or destroy his ni-mh's because charged device will suck all the power from batteries without cut out voltage at 1V. But yes it's a solution good enough for people who understand what they are doing.


----------

